# Circuito pitch shifter



## Dano (Sep 20, 2007)

Hace tiempo que estoy googleando en búsqueda de un circuito shifter o pitch shifter o pitch o como lo quieran llamar  .
El uso que se le va a dar al circuito en concreto es con una guitarra.
He visto pedales que hacen esta función como el PS-2 de Boss pero no he podido conseguir el esquema. EJ: http://www.deremate.com.ar/accdb/viewitem.asp?idi=13857653
Más exactamente, lo que necesito exactamente es el diagrama.

Saludos


----------



## Swivel (Sep 20, 2007)

Hola Dano, mira de esta página podras sacar muchas cosas que te interesaran, en especial porque esta llena de efectos para guitarra eléctrica. Doy fé de que muchos de los circuitos que se muestran tienen bien los esquemas, con un amigo mio hicimos varios distorsionadores de guitarra eléctrica y efectos, entre esos recuerdo que hicimos el RaT y el Tube Scream (no sé si esta bien escrito) 

http://www.pisotones.com/

revisa ahí si esta el que buscas, bye


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Sep 20, 2007)

A mi me gustaría hacerme un pitch bender para el teclado. Debe ser más o menos lo mismo


----------



## Dano (Sep 21, 2007)

Swivel dijo:
			
		

> Hola Dano, mira de esta página podras sacar muchas cosas que te interesaran, en especial porque esta llena de efectos para guitarra eléctrica. Doy fé de que muchos de los circuitos que se muestran tienen bien los esquemas, con un amigo mio hicimos varios distorsionadores de guitarra eléctrica y efectos, entre esos recuerdo que hicimos el RaT y el Tube Scream (no sé si esta bien escrito)
> 
> http://www.pisotones.com/
> 
> revisa ahí si esta el que buscas, bye



A esa página la conozco al igual que muchas más que se dedican a lo mismo, pero no tienen lo que busco.



> A mi me gustaría hacerme un pitch bender para el teclado. Debe ser más o menos lo mismo



De seguro es lo mismo, se le da muchos nombres parecidos al efecto.



Saludos


----------



## guitarmen (Dic 21, 2008)

hola Dano, yo igual ando en las mismas, queria saber si pudiste encontrar el esquema, y donde

saludos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Dic 22, 2008)

bueno, lo mas parecido que encontre es el octavador OC2 de boss

su esquema:
http://www.freeinformaciónsociety.com/electronics/schemview.php?id=135


----------



## Cacho (Dic 22, 2008)

Algo así debería servir.
Si entran a la página de donde viene está completo, con PCB, lista de materiales y demás.

Saludos


----------



## renhanga (Jul 16, 2009)

el circuito que subio Cacho en realidad es de un cambiador de voz. a mi me viene barbaro, pero si es para usar con instrumentos musicales no se si te va a servir. supongo que recortara frecuencias.
aca hay mas datos:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/cambiador-voz.htm
suerte!


----------



## Cacho (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola Renhanga

Hay una diferencia importante entre el que posteás vos y el que posteé yo.
Si te fijás, la entrada del de tu link está hecha a través de un mic electret y usa el amplificador de micrófono que trae incorporado el 8950. En el otro está hecha con un operacional y tiene la opción de que la salida (segunda diferencia) sea una mezcla de la entrada sin procesar ("Dry Signal", pote Dry Mix) y la salida procesada del integrado ("Wet Signal" o "Effect Signal", pote Effect Mix). Con eso graduás cuánto de este efecto aparece al final.
En el otro la salida la hace un 386 y eso va a un parlante. Definitivamente está pensado para funcionar como un equipito portátil y personal.

Por lo del recorte de frecuencias, el integrado este es digital y tiene una frecuecia de 8kHz. Con esa frecuencia, señales de hasta 4kHz van a ser digitalizadas sin inconvenientes. Suficiente para una guitarra...
Por cualquier cosa, consultá el datasheet del integrado que está bastante completo.

Saludos


----------



## renhanga (Jul 20, 2009)

joya! si habia notado que el del link mio tenia entradas y salidas bastante precarias, pero no habia visto la diferencia con el tuyo. 
muchas gracias por la correcion!


----------



## Cacho (Jul 20, 2009)

De nada.


----------

